# Я занимаюсь уже час.



## ekaterina1

Можно ли это перевести как I've been studying for already an hour ?
Или already только с Present Perfect, а не с Present Perfect Continuous можно употреблять? Если можно, то в какое место предложения лучше already ставить?


----------



## Vadim K

Для такой конструкции и action verbs только Present Perfect Continuous и подойдет. И "_already_" можно использовать с PPC. Только я бы поставил "_already_" в данном случае или после глагола "_have_" или в самый конец предложения. 
_
I have already been studying for an hour.
I have been studying for an hour already_.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

- How long have you been working? 
_- I've been working for an hour (now)._

- Why aren't you working? I thought you said you had a lot of work to do. 
_- I've al*rea*dy been *wor*king for an *hour!*_ or _I've been *wor*king for an *hour* al*rea*dy! _


----------



## ekaterina1

спасибо.
А такая конструкция I have studied for an hour already
                                I have worked for an hour already никак не может означать, что в данный момент действие продолжается?
Я занимаюсь уже час
Я работаю уже час


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> спасибо.
> А такая конструкция I have studied for an hour already
> I have worked for an hour already никак не может означать, что в данный момент действие продолжается?
> Я занимаюсь уже час
> Я работаю уже час



Present Perfect - это действие законченное, совершённое. Поэтому оно не должно продолжаться в момент речи. Оно может только что окончиться, например, за несколько секунд до момента речи. Но продолжаться оно не должно.

*Но!!!* Необходимо помнить, что есть глаголы, которые не используются во временах Continuous (state verbs and performative verbs). С такими глаголам в тех случаях, в которых с _action verbs _использовался бы Present Perfect Continuous, Present Perfect заменяет его. Например, "_I have loved you for five years_".


----------



## ekaterina1

да я помню. А тут слово "уже", относящееся не к глаголу, а к периоду времени "час" как бы намекает, что действие длится. Оно может длиться не только со статическими, тут правила довольно мутные. 
Спросила у носителей - говорят, да, длится I have worked for an hour already/I have studied for an hour already


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> да я помню. А тут слово "уже", относящееся не к глаголу, а к периоду времени "час" как бы намекает, что действие длится. Оно может длиться не только со статическими, тут правила довольно мутные.
> Спросила у носителей - говорят, да, длится I have worked for an hour already/I have studied for an hour already



На мой взгляд, Вы задали вопрос носителям языка немного некорректно. Естественно, что это *может* значить, что работа еще не закончена. I have already worked for an hour. Я уже поработал один час (над этой задачей). And I am going to work tomorrow to finish it. И я собираюсь работать завтра, чтобы закончить её. В такой ситуации это как раз и означает, что работа еще не закончена.

Кроме того, в английском языке "_already_" не на что не намекает. А "намекает" как раз время, которое говорит, что действие либо закончено (Present Perfect) либо продолжается (Present Perfect Continuous).


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

Vadim K said:


> Present Perfect - это действие законченное, совершённое. Поэтому оно не должно продолжаться в момент речи. Оно может только что окончиться, например, за несколько секунд до момента речи. Но продолжаться оно не должно.


К сожалению, Vadim, вы тут неправы. Perfect (Simple) и Perfect Continuous обозначают незаконченный период времени. Так что, _I've studied English for two years_ и _I've been studying English for two years_ - взаимозаменяемы. Не забывайте, что в английском языке глагол "to study" имперфектный и обозначает процесс. Следовательно, предложение I studied English_* in*_ two years - некорректно.

I've taught English for two years.
I've been teaching English for two years.

I've spoken French for four years.
I've been speaking French for four years.

Разница в них минимальная. Вариант с perfect simple может выражать весь объем времени, а вариант с perfect continuous - непосредственное действие.
I've spoken Russian since I was born.
I've been speaking for fourty minutes straight! I'm exhausted! (I've spoken for fourty...)


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

Vadim K said:


> А "намекает" как раз время, которое говорит, что действие либо закончено (Present Perfect) либо продолжается (Present Perfect Continuous).


И Perfect Simple, и Perfect Continuous могут означать что действие; 1) все еще длится, 2) недавно закончилось. 


I*'ve spoken* French since I was ten. (Понятное дело, я все еще на нем говорю)
Yesterday morning I got up and looked out of the window. The sun was shining, but the ground was very wet. It *had been raining*. (Когда я выглянул из окна, дождь уже закончился)


----------



## pimlicodude

"To love" is not normally used in continuous tenses - but it can be sometimes. "How is your little boy getting on in nursery school?" "He's been loving it so far, I think". The addition of "so far" means that you can have a continuous tense here. You don't have to, and it is rarer, and I think you'd be more likely to have the continuous here only when the next sentence suggests a change ("he's been loving it so far, but I can't afford to keep sending him to that nursery school"). If you put "he's been loving it so far, but" in quotation marks into books.google.com, you will find some examples of relevant sentences. And, of course, the McDonald's advertising slogan is "I'm loving it". Neverthless, "to love" is very rarely used in continuous tenses.


----------



## nizzebro

Стативные глаголы означают такие состояния, которые не могут быстро завершиться сами по себе или по воле субъекта; потому и сложности с прогрессивом -  для которого необходимо, чтобы состояние/действие можно было "квантовать" - сопоставлять с отрезком времени любой длины, что, в свою очередь, требует завершаемости такого состояния. Скажем, человек может перестать стоять на углу и уйти, а здание - нет, потому "has been standing" - не для зданий. То же самое со знанием чего-либо ("to know", для которого нет прогрессивного употребления) - оно не прекращается внезапно: только через какое-то время приходит понимание, что его уже нет ("забыл").

 Собственно, и значений "to speak" два: произнесение слов - процессуальное, и "говорить на каком-л. языке" - стативное, которое также не может прекратиться внезапно, и соответственно, не "квантуется".

Обычно пишут только про "отсутствие динамики" в стативах - что коррелирует со стативностью именно потому, что динамика, т.е. наличие внутренних фаз, само по себе предполагает завершаемость состояния.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> Стативные глаголы означают такие состояния, которые не могут быстро завершиться сами по себе или по воле субъекта; потому и сложности с прогрессивом -  для которого необходимо, чтобы состояние/действие можно было "квантовать" - сопоставлять с отрезком времени любой длины, что, в свою очередь, требует завершаемости такого состояния. Скажем, человек может перестать стоять на углу и уйти, а здание - нет, потому "has been standing" - не для зданий. То же самое со знанием чего-либо ("to know", для которого нет прогрессивного употребления) - оно не прекращается внезапно: только через какое-то время приходит понимание, что его уже нет ("забыл").
> 
> Собственно, и значений "to speak" два: произнесение слов - процессуальное, и "говорить на каком-л. языке" - стативное, которое также не может прекратиться внезапно, и соответственно, не "квантуется".
> 
> Обычно пишут только про "отсутствие динамики" в стативах - что коррелирует со стативностью именно потому, что динамика, т.е. наличие внутренних фаз, само по себе предполагает завершаемость состояния.


Мы не говорим I am knowing, да, это правильно. Но иногда говорится the building has been standing for centuries. Если введешь "the building has been standing" в кавычках в books.google.com, найдешь несколько примеров.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> Но иногда говорится the building has been standing for centuries. Если введешь "the building has been standing" в кавычках в books.google.com, найдешь несколько примеров.


Согласен - но там, как и в случае с "loving", это продиктовано именно необходимостью обозначить конечность состояния - в одном случае, прямо (an eccentric or ... may cause collapse even after _the building has been standing_ for many years), в других, для узкого производного значения как "standing idle".


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> Стативные глаголы означают такие состояния, которые не могут быстро завершиться сами по себе или по воле субъекта; потому и сложности с прогрессивом -  для которого необходимо, чтобы состояние/действие можно было "квантовать" - сопоставлять с отрезком времени любой длины, что, в свою очередь, требует завершаемости такого состояния. Скажем, человек может перестать стоять на углу и уйти, а здание - нет, потому "has been standing" - не для зданий. То же самое со знанием чего-либо ("to know", для которого нет прогрессивного употребления) - оно не прекращается внезапно: только через какое-то время приходит понимание, что его уже нет ("забыл").
> 
> Собственно, и значений "to speak" два: произнесение слов - процессуальное, и "говорить на каком-л. языке" - стативное, которое также не может прекратиться внезапно, и соответственно, не "квантуется".
> 
> Обычно пишут только про "отсутствие динамики" в стативах - что коррелирует со стативностью именно потому, что динамика, т.е. наличие внутренних фаз, само по себе предполагает завершаемость состояния.


Nizzebro, "I am knowing" вполне не возможно в английском, как вы уже объянсили. Но я заметил очень странные предложения в английском одной американской поэтессы, Gertrude Stein. Смотрите сюда: Matisse Picasso and Gertrude Stein by Gertrude Stein - Delphi Classics (Illustrated)
Вот вам одно предложение:


> Mr Peter was knowing that being one being of a kind who are ones knowing that in a day, in any day they are winning some and losing a little and sitting in doing this thing and inventing a little different ways of going on sitting and telling some of being ones not needing anything just then, Mr Peter knowing a little of being one being such a one is one knowing that in being that kind of a one he is one who could be refusing what he might be buying if he was completely inventing buying everything.


Это ерунда, конечно, или затейливое использование языка, которое можно только поэтам.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> Смотрите сюда: Matisse Picasso and Gertrude Stein by Gertrude Stein - Delphi Classics (Illustrated)
> Вот вам одно предложение:


A really interesting manner of narration, thanks. I'll try to dig into it.


----------



## Sobakus

IlyaTretyakov said:


> К сожалению, Vadim, вы тут неправы. Perfect (Simple) и Perfect Continuous обозначают незаконченный период времени. Так что, _I've studied English for two years_ и _I've been studying English for two years_ - взаимозаменяемы.


Уверяю вас, что Present *Perfect* обозначает *законченный* период времени – временным лимитом этого периода является момент речи. Present Perfect Continuous добавляет к этому продолжительный вид (прогрессивный аспект). Present Perfect не исключает, что действие и до сих пор продолжается, но и не утверждает этого – таким образом из двух это немаркированная форма.

Отношение между этими двумя временами такое же, как между Present Simple и Present Continuous. Точно так же как можно сказать I study English but I'm not doing it right now, можно сказать I've studied English for two years but I haven't been doing it lately. Обе части этих предложений независимо верны, логически не подразумевают друг друга и сообщают новую информацию. Я не вижу возможности говорить об их взаимозаменяемости.


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

Sobakus said:


> Уверяю вас, что Present *Perfect* обозначает *законченный* период времени


The present perfect _simple/continuous _- обозначает *не*законченный _период _времени. Это всегда связь прошлого с настоящим. Это не моё мнение, так говорят все носители, которые _профессионально_ преподают английский язык. Никто не будет использовать the present perfect, если нет связи с настоящим.



Sobakus said:


> Я не вижу возможности говорить об их взаимозаменяемости.


Опять же, это не моё мнение. Я констатирую факт. _I've studied English for two years_ и _I've been studying English for two years _- взаимозаменяемы. Я не думаю, что стоит притягивать логику русского языка к грамматике английского. Послушайте, что говорит профессор, который _более 50 лет_ преподавал английский заграницей. С такими глаголами как; _to live, to work, to study, to teach, to speak_ и the perfect simple, и the perfect continuous одинаково верны, взаимозаменяемы. Не забывайте, что в английском языке глагол "to study" имперфектный и обозначает процесс. Следовательно, предложение I studied English_* in*_ two years - некорректно.



IlyaTretyakov said:


> И Perfect Simple, и Perfect Continuous могут означать что действие; 1) все еще длится, 2) недавно закончилось.
> 
> 
> I*'ve spoken* French since I was ten. (Понятное дело, я все еще на нем говорю)
> Yesterday morning I got up and looked out of the window. The sun was shining, but the ground was very wet. It *had been raining*. (Когда я выглянул из окна, дождь уже закончился)


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

Sobakus said:


> Уверяю вас, что Present *Perfect* обозначает *законченный* период времени



English Grammar in Use, Cambridge, by Raymond Murphy, unit 14, B.
_"a period of time that continues until now" = *un*finished *period *of time._






Предлагаю вам почитать: Present perfect with an incomplete period


----------



## Sobakus

IlyaTretyakov said:


> The present perfect _simple/continuous _- обозначает *не*законченный _период _времени. Это всегда связь прошлого с настоящим. Никто не будет использовать the present perfect, если нет связи с настоящим.


Я жирным выделил слва *perfect* и *законченный*, потому что лингвистическое понятие perfectivity (перфективность) соответсвуют нашей *совершенности*. То есть, уже само название времени должно сообщать вам то что пытаюсь сообщить я.


> Это не моё мнение, так говорят все носители, которые профессионально преподают английский язык.


В этом предложении вы пытаетесь сделать своё мнение неотрицаемым путём аппелляции к авторитету неких призрачных всех, и инверсией истинного шотландца. Ср. мопед не мой.


IlyaTretyakov said:


> Опять же, это не моё мнение. Я констатирую факт. _I've studied English for two years_ и _I've been studying English for two years _- взаимозаменяемы.


Вы выражаете безусловно своё мнение и утверждаете, что это факт, но никаких фактических аргументов не предоставляете. В ответ я тоже проконстатирую вам факт, но мой факт более фактический чем ваш, потому что я пишу по-английски не хуже носителей и преподаю не хуже профессионалов (это – факт). Эти предложения не взаимозаменяемы - _I've studied English for two years_ *ничего* не сообщает о том, продолжаю ли я учить английский или бросил это дело.


IlyaTretyakov said:


> Я не думаю, что стоит притягивать логику русского языка к грамматике английского. Послушайте, что говорит профессор, который _более 50 лет_ преподавал английский заграницей.


Позвольте, вы шутите? Какой профессор? Это голос-робот, читающий неизвестно кем написанное неизвестно что. Всё, что можно сказать об авторе видео, это что он постеснялся прочитать текст сам; заключения из этого очевидны.


IlyaTretyakov said:


> С такими глаголами как; _to live, to work, to study, to teach, to speak_ и the perfect simple, и the perefect continuous одинаково верны, взаимозаменяемы.


Верность и заменяемость - совершенно разные понятия. «я был» и «он был» одинаково верны, но невзаимозаменяемы. Они значат две разные вещи, и то же самое имеет место быть в нашем случае.


IlyaTretyakov said:


> English Grammar in Use, Cambridge, by Raymond Murphy, unit 14, B.
> _"a period of time that continues until now" = *un*finished *period *of time._


Из этого становится понятно, в чём суть вашего замешательства:


> The present perfect _simple/continuous _- обозначает *не*законченный _период _времени.


Дело в том, что вы путаете незаконченность временного периода, выраженного *обстоятельством времени, *и законченность действия глагола. Глагол не выражает никакого периода времени – его выражает обстоятельство времени. В предложении _I've studied English *for two hours*_ «я прозанимался ангийским *два часа*» временная граница глагольного действия - это момент речи, когда 2 часа истекли. Действие было завершено до этого момента, и результат этого действия релевантент в настоящем. В этом вся суть времени Present Perfect.

Обстоятельство длительности _for two hours_ выражает длительность действия ('for how long?') и не имеет отношения к обстоятельству времени _this week_ или _never,_ которое выражает время, когда действие произошло ('when?').

То что период, выражаемый обстоятельством времени, обязан продолжаться в момент времени не имеет отношении к тому, что действие, которое выражает глагол, было завершено до момента речи. Это ограничение на обстоятельство времени есть ни что иное как та же самая релевантность в данный момент, которая является неотъемлимым значением PrPf.

_I've studied English for two hours this year_ «я прозанимался английским два часа в этом году» – вот пример предложения, где есть и обстоятельство времени и обстоятельство длительности. То, что релевантно и продолжается в момент речи – это _this year.

I've studied English_ – это пример предложения без обстоятельств. Релевантный и продолжающийся момент времени здесь – это вся моя жизнь, в которой имело место быть событие _to study English._

Итак, чтобы повториться: PrPf *немаркированно* относительно того, продолжается ли действие выраженное глаголом до сих пор, или не продолжается. Это зависит от остальных элементов предложения (как обстоятельства времени), а также от прочих факторов, включая энциклопедические знания типа «мы живём в обществе». Примеры различных сочетаний и их значений можно найти по этой ссылке. Нам важно следующее: употреблённое без обстоятельств времени, предложение типа _I've studied English, I've read the Aeneid, I've been to the Moon_ выражает *завершённость, «бывшесть и случившесть» действия в настоящем.*

Present Perfect Continuous – глагольное время (хотя 'tense' вообще-то сочетает в себе время и вид, аспект), которое эксплицитно добавляет к вышеописанной семантике значение продолжительности.


----------



## Vadim K

IlyaTretyakov said:


> К сожалению, Vadim, вы тут неправы. Perfect (Simple) и Perfect Continuous обозначают незаконченный период времени. Так что, _I've studied English for two years_ и _I've been studying English for two years_ - взаимозаменяемы. Не забывайте, что в английском языке глагол "to study" имперфектный и обозначает процесс. Следовательно, предложение I studied English_* in*_ two years - некорректно.
> 
> I've taught English for two years.
> I've been teaching English for two years.
> 
> I've spoken French for four years.
> I've been speaking French for four years.
> 
> Разница в них минимальная. Вариант с perfect simple может выражать весь объем времени, а вариант с perfect continuous - непосредственное действие.
> I've spoken Russian since I was born.
> I've been speaking for fourty minutes straight! I'm exhausted! (I've spoken for fourty...)



На эту тему я отвечал 6 лет назад. Не знаю, как Вам удалось ее обнаружить и зачем Вы решили ее снова поднять, но раз подняли - то Ок.

Я немного подкорректирую свои формулировки. Present Perfect концентрирует внимание слушателя не на ЗАКОНЧЕННОМ или НЕЗАКОНЧЕННОМ периоде времени, а на том, что действие СОВЕРШЕНО. Present Perfect Continuous концентрирует внимание слушателя не на ЗАКОНЧЕННОМ или НЕЗАКОНЧЕННОМ периоде времени, а на том, КАК ДОЛГО действие продолжалось. Это - не ВЗАИМОЗАМЕНЯЕМЫЕ времена. Было бы непозволительной роскошью иметь два одинаковых взаимозаменяемых времени в языке.

Ну а про законченность и незаконченность периода времени думаю так. На мой взгляд, данный вопрос - это вопрос не лингвистики, а философии. И при разных подходах и логической аргументации можно доказать и законченность и незаконченность одного и того же периода времени. Например, время, которое в английском языке называется НАСТОЯЩЕЕ совершённое (Present perfect), в испанском языке называется ПРОШЕДШЕЕ совершённое (Pretérito perfecto). У них настоящего совершённого времени нет. Таким образом, косвенно можно предположить, что англичане думали об этом времени, как незаконченном (настоящем), а испанцы - как о законченном (прошедшем). Также, как и наши предки, которые решили в русском языке выразить совершенный аспект глаголом прошедшего, а не настоящего времени.
​


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

IlyaTretyakov said:


> Опять же, это не моё мнение. Я констатирую факт. _I've studied English for two years_ и _I've been studying English for two years _- взаимозаменяемы. Я не думаю, что стоит притягивать логику русского языка к грамматике английского. Послушайте, что говорит профессор, который _более 50 лет_ преподавал английский заграницей. С





Sobakus said:


> Позвольте, вы шутите? Какой профессор? Это голос-робот, читающий неизвестно кем написанное неизвестно что. Всё, что можно сказать об авторе видео, это что он постеснялся прочитать текст сам; заключения из этого очевидны.


То, что вы даже не посмотрели это видео перед тем как ответить объясняет почему вы даже не поняли суть разговора и так сильно негодуете. Я вам помогу, нужно поставить это видео с 1:01.
Удивительно, как вы пытаетесь доказать свою точку зрения даже не разобравшись о чем идет речь. The perfect simple/continous - это всегда незаконченный период времени, но, *как я уже сказал ранее,* это не имеет отношения к тому продолжиться ли действие после этого или нет _(даже при использовании the perfect continuous)_, в отличии от того что было сказано Vadim K.


Vadim K said:


> Present Perfect - это действие законченное, совершённое. Поэтому оно не должно продолжаться в момент речи. *Оно может только что окончиться, например, за несколько секунд до момента речи. Но продолжаться оно не должно.*


- это серьезная ошибка.

Как я уже сказал выше:


IlyaTretyakov said:


> И Perfect Simple, и Perfect Continuous могут означать что действие; 1) все еще длится, 2) недавно закончилось.
> 
> 
> I*'ve spoken* French since I was ten. (Понятное дело, я все еще на нем говорю)
> Yesterday morning I got up and looked out of the window. The sun was shining, but the ground was very wet. It *had been raining*. (Когда я выглянул из окна, дождь уже закончился)



Второе видео, которое вам следует посмотреть. Обратите внимание как этот профессор возмущён ошибками такого рода на 3:23-6:00.



Vadim K said:


> Это - не ВЗАИМОЗАМЕНЯЕМЫЕ времена.


Я ни разу не сказал, что эти времена - взаимозаменяемые. _Я сказал, что используя эти времена с такими маркерами как, for, since, how long, они, очень часто, а особенно с глаголами to work, to live, to study, to teach, to speak и многими другими мы не видим разницы в значении между the perfect simple и the perfect continuous. _Пожалуйста, в следующий раз - повнимательнее.


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

Sobakus said:


> предложение типа _I've studied English, I've read the Aeneid, I've been to the Moon_ выражает *завершённость, «бывшесть и случившесть» действия в настоящем.*



I've studied/taught English for two years.
I've been studying/teaching English for two years.
- взаимозаменяемы.


IlyaTretyakov said:


> Послушайте, что говорит профессор, который _более 50 лет_ преподавал английский заграницей. С такими глаголами как; _to live, to work, to study, to teach, to speak_ и the perfect simple, и the perfect continuous одинаково верны, взаимозаменяемы. *Начинаем с 1:01*.
> 
> 
> IlyaTretyakov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Второе видео, которое вам следует посмотреть. Обратите внимание как этот профессор возмущён ошибками такого рода *на 3:23-6:00.*
Click to expand...





Sobakus said:


> Я жирным выделил слва *perfect* и *законченный*, потому что лингвистическое понятие perfectivity (перфективность) соответсвуют нашей *совершенности*. То есть, уже само название времени должно сообщать вам то что пытаюсь сообщить я.


Нет, время perfect в английском языке не соответствует нашей совершенности больше, чем это делает simple.

Именно по этому и я сказал:


IlyaTretyakov said:


> Я не думаю, что стоит притягивать логику русского языка к грамматике английского.
> 
> 
> IlyaTretyakov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Не забывайте, что в английском языке глагол "to study" имперфектный и обозначает процесс. Следовательно, предложение I studied English_* in*_ two years - некорректно.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sobakus

IlyaTretyakov said:


> I've studied/taught English for two years.
> I've been studying/teaching English for two years.
> - взаимозаменяемы.


Это неверно, и непонятно зачем вы повторяете это утверждение когда я посветил его опровержению целое сообщение.


Sobakus said:


> Уверяю вас, что Present *Perfect* обозначает *законченный* период времени – временным лимитом этого периода является момент речи. Present Perfect Continuous добавляет к этому продолжительный вид (прогрессивный аспект). Present Perfect не исключает, что действие и до сих пор продолжается, но и не утверждает этого – таким образом из двух это немаркированная форма.
> 
> Отношение между этими двумя временами такое же, как между Present Simple и Present Continuous. Точно так же как можно сказать I study English but I'm not doing it right now, можно сказать I've studied English for two years but I haven't been doing it lately. Обе части этих предложений независимо верны, логически не подразумевают друг друга и сообщают новую информацию. Я не вижу возможности говорить об их взаимозаменяемости.


Но попробую ещё точнее, и короче:

_I've studied English for two years_ – «я прозанимался английским 2 года». Предложение *ничего* не говорит о том, занимаюсь ли я им до сих пор или нет. Период действия предшествует моменту речи.
_I've been studying English for two years_ – «я занимаюсь английским 2 года». Предложение утверждает, что я продолжаю им заниматься. Момент речи включён в период действия.



IlyaTretyakov said:


> Нет, время perfect в английском языке не соответствует нашей совершенности больше, чем это делает simple.


Perfect - это не время, а, в зависимости от интерпретации, либо часть традиционного названия времён Present, Past, Future Perfect (Continuous), либо действительно отдельный глагольный вид. Он действительно не соответствует нашему совершенному виду, но наш *совершенный вид* соответсвует английскому *perfective aspect.* Речь идёт о временной ограниченности действия.


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

Sobakus said:


> Но попробую ещё точнее:
> _I've studied English for two years_ – «я прозанимался английским 2 года». Предложение *ничего* не говорит о том, занимаюсь ли я им до сих пор или нет.
> _I've been studying English for two years_ – «я занимаюсь английском 2 года». Предложение утверждает, что я продолжаю им заниматься.


Вот опять та же самая ошибка. The present perfect continuous не утверждает, что вы продолжите им заниматься. Пожалуйста, запомните это. 
И Perfect Simple, и Perfect Continuous могут означать что действие; 1) все еще длится, 2) недавно закончилось.

Посмотрите что говорит этот учитель на эту тему (3:23-6:00):


IlyaTretyakov said:


> Второе видео, которое вам следует посмотреть. Обратите внимание как этот профессор *возмущён *ошибками такого рода *на 3:23-6:00*.





Sobakus said:


> _I've studied English for two years_ – «я прозанимался английским 2 года».


Так же, нет никакой нужны переводить the present perfect с помощью глагола совершенного вида. Если я скажу _She'*s gone* to his grave every weekend since he died_, вы тоже будете это переводить с помощью глагола совершенного вида?


----------



## pimlicodude

я немного боюсь вступить в дискуссию, которая ведётся таким ожесточённым образом, и не буду вести долгий спор об этом. но по-быстреньку изложу свою точку зрения. как говорит профессор в видео которое порекомендовал Илья, нет разницы между I've lived here for three years и I've been living here for three years. в основном , пёрфект используется где действие в прошлом продолжается в настоящем. и это значит I've lived here for three years (если говоришь в 2022 году) = I moved here in 2019 and I still live here. 

Но иногда, а может быть это то, о чём говорит Собакус, пёрфект используется даже когда действие уже закончилось. Have you studied Russian? Do you know what perestroika means? в этом предложении вполне возможно что тот, кто так задаёт вопрос ожидает ответ о каком-то периоде в прошлом когда собеседник мог бы учиться русскому языку. почему с пёрфектом? по-моему, это потому, что такое знание языка может оставаться с учащемся после периода изучения. 

Например, после изучения русского в 2000-2004 годах, человек уже что-то знает об этом языке, и если он не всё забудет, не разучится говорить на том языке, то его знание существует и в настоящем: I have studied Russian может (в известным контексте) означать I studied it in university some years ago and the knowledge of it remains with me now, а таким образом это законченное изучение ещё имеет какой-то настоящий аспект: он ещё говорит по-русски. 

как правило, пёрфект говорит о действии которое продолжается и сейчас. Но если человек говорит I have lived all over the world - I've lived in America, Europe and Africa, может быть он сейчас живёт в Индии. Но этот опыт остаётся с ним (в памяти и даже в мировоззрении). Это моё объяснение. Может быть, было бы лучше задать соответствующий вопрос в форуме по английскому языку, где много носителей с опытом о таких вопросах дадут решительный ответ.


----------



## Sobakus

IlyaTretyakov said:


> Вот опять та же самая ошибка. The present perfect continuous не утверждает, что вы продолжите им заниматься. Пожалуйста, запомните это.


Я написал «я продолжаю», в настоящем времени, а не «я продолжу», в будущем.


IlyaTretyakov said:


> И Perfect Simple, и Perfect Continuous могут означать что действие; 1) все еще длится, 2) недавно закончилось.


*Present* Perfect Continuous означает что действие всё ещё длится в том же смысле, что Present Continuous означает то же самое. Эту интерпретацию можно победить прагматически, но без дальнейшего контекста слушающий поймёт, что говорящий _I've been living in Paris_ до сих пор живёт в Париже; _I've lived in Paris_ умалчивает слушающему об этом.


IlyaTretyakov said:


> Так же, нет никакой нужны переводить the present perfect с помощью глагола совершенного вида. Если я скажу _She'*s gone* to his grave every weekend since he died_, вы тоже будете это переводить с помощью глагола совершенного вида?


Нужда есть – проиллюстрировать вам различие в конкретном контексте. Я нигде не выражал идеи переводить его одинаково вне зависимости от контекста. Между русской и английской глагольной системой мало прямых соответствий.


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

pimlicodude said:


> *как говорит профессор* в видео которое порекомендовал Илья, *нет разницы* между I*'ve lived* here for three years и I*'ve been living* here for three years. В основном, _пёрфект _используется где действие в прошлом продолжается в настоящем. И это значит I*'ve lived* here for three years (если говоришь в 2022 году) = I moved here in 2019 and *I still live* here.


Абсолютно с Вами согласен. А the (present/past/future) perfect continuous может так же означать (при определённом контексте), что действие уже завершилось.

Advanced Grammar in Use, Unit 7, C



When I met Omar, he *was not running*, but he was out of breath because he *had been running*.

When I looked out of the window* it wasn't raining*, but *it had been raining* before.


----------



## Sobakus

IlyaTretyakov said:


> Абсолютно с Вами согласен. А the (present/past/future) perfect continuous может так же означать (при определённом контексте), что действие уже завершилось.
> 
> Advanced Grammar in Use, Unit 7, C
> View attachment 72560
> When I met Omar, he *was not running*, but he was out of breath because he *had been running*.
> 
> When I looked out of the window* it wasn't raining*, but *it had been raining* before.
> View attachment 72562


Очень удобно подменить Present на Past чтобы продолжать тянуть на себя лямку в споре.


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

Sobakus said:


> Очень удобно подменить Present на Past чтобы продолжать тянуть на себя лямку в споре.


Извините, пожалуйста, а какая, собственно говоря, разница present или past? Это всё ещё *perfect continuous*.

English Grammar in Use, Unit 9, A











Sobakus said:


> Present Perfect Continuous – глагольное время (хотя 'tense' вообще-то сочетает в себе время и вид, аспект), которое эксплицитно добавляет к вышеописанной семантике значение продолжительности.





Sobakus said:


> *Present* Perfect Continuous означает что действие всё ещё длится в том же смысле, что Present Continuous означает то же самое.





Sobakus said:


> _I've been studying English for two years_ – «я занимаюсь английским 2 года». Предложение утверждает, что я продолжаю им заниматься. Момент речи включён в период действия.


- серьезные ошибки.

Как я уже сказал:


IlyaTretyakov said:


> The present perfect continuous не утверждает, что вы продолжите им заниматься.
> И Perfect Simple, и Perfect Continuous могут означать что действие; 1) все еще длится, 2) недавно закончилось.


----------



## pimlicodude

Но, если используешь пёрфект с точным временным выражением, это скорее всего будет значить что действие продолжается в наст. вр. или закончилось вообще недавно.

I've studied Latin FOR TWO YEARS звучится как ты ещё учишься латыни. I've studied Latin, so I know what I'm talking about = я учился ему когда-то, и так такое знание естъ у меня даже сейчас.* но I've studied five years of French, four years of Latin and one year of Arabic, даже указывая сколько времени тоже возможно, даже когда речь идёт о прошлом - это experiential use* (my own word for it -this is not a term I've encountered). может быть пёрфект допустим в списке твоих достижений? 

эти примеры похожи на то, что мы обсуждали несколько дней назад: have you read War and Peace? вы читали «Война и Мир»? Вы понмите, я написал что в этом нет ни процесса ни результата - в таких ситуациях мы используем пёрфект. Даже возможно I have read War and Peace twice all the way through. это не знает ты ещё читаешь. Но такие "experiential" фразы являются исключенем от правилах о пёрфекте, наверное.

 Have you spent any time in Russia (это не значит что ты ещё там)? Yes, I lived there for six months in 2005.

может быть вышеизложенное мнение немного перепутано - сначала я сказал что пёрфкет продолжается в наст. вр. а потом что в списке опытов можно использовать его. это не так однозначно как я раньше думал. именно как русские говорят что сов. вид и несов. вид глагола очень легко различить, один это процесс и другой результат, а при рассмотрении не так уж просто получается...


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

pimlicodude said:


> I've studied Latin FOR TWO YEARS *звучит как ты ещё учишься латыни*. I've studied Latin, so I know what I'm talking about = я учился ему когда-то, и так такое знание естъ у меня даже сейчас.



 

A: Why are your hands so dirty?
B: I*'ve been reparing* my bike. (I'm *not *reparing it now)


I*'ve studied* English every day for two years already. (I *still *study it every day)


----------



## pimlicodude

The Schoolmate

This is an example of "have you studied Latin?" with no reference to present (other than lingering knowledge).


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

pimlicodude said:


> The Schoolmate
> 
> This is an example of "have you studied Latin?" with no reference to present (other than lingering knowledge).



Yes, I think no one struggles with that. One of the many ways of using the present perfect is to ask about life experiences.


pimlicodude said:


> *have *you *read *War and Peace? _вы читали_ «Война и Мир»?


What is the most delicious food you *have *ever *cooked*? _- когда-либо готовили _
*Have *you ever *been *to France? -_ когда-нибудь были_


----------



## Sobakus

IlyaTretyakov said:


> A: Why are your hands so dirty?
> B: I*'ve been reparing* my bike. (I'm *not *reparing it now)


This is a prgamatically-determined interpretation. If the action is said to be ongoing when you see that it's not, the correct interpretation is that it ceased just as you arrived at the scene. In fact such a reply is as often made by someone who's not done repairing their bike but is planning to continue it in the future, after the speech act is finished. The process is *presented as* ongoing and the fact that it's not ongoing is attributed either to its recent cessation or to a temporary interruption.

Now take the same sentences (incl. the ones in the screenshot) try replacing the PrPfC with PrPf, and hopefully you'll see that the two tenses aren't interchangeable.


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

Sobakus said:


> In fact such a reply is as often made by someone who's not done repairing their bike but is planning to continue it in the future, after the speech act is finished.


Sorry, but that's wrong. If someone says "I've been reparing my bike", *we just don't know* whether his bike is ready to use or not. It may be ready or it may not. The focus is that the result(unintended side effect) comes from the action itself; _my hands are dirty because I've been reparing my bike. When Dave saw me I wasn't running, but I was out of breath because I had been running. _


----------



## pimlicodude

Sobakus said:


> This is a prgamatically-determined interpretation. If the action is said to be ongoing when you see that it's not, the correct interpretation is that it ceased just as you arrived at the scene (= “I had been doing it right until you arrived”). In fact such a reply is as often made by someone who's not done repairing their bike but is planning to continue it in the future, after the speech act is finished. The process is *presented as* ongoing and the fact that it's not ongoing is attributed either to its recent cessation or to a temporary interruption.
> 
> Now take the same sentences (incl. the ones in the screenshot) try replacing the PrPfC with PrPf, and hopefully you'll see that the two tenses aren't interchangeable.


well "it has been raining" can't be replaced by "it has rained". The professor in the video - if he is a professor - did not say that the continuous could be used with no change of meaning with all verbs. He was talking only of a small subset of verbs where there appears to be no difference in meaning, particularly "I have been living in London for three years". 
A more fruitful avenue of enquiry would be to examine whether English is changing and maybe the present perfect continuous is more frequent than it used to be in such sentences and will eventually win out?


----------



## nizzebro

Здесь не показано Continuous. В его случае, "неопределенное состояние" не становится конечным, но может сжиматься, в силу того, что "тело события" может растягиваться вплоть до сливания в Perfect Cont. с настоящим, что и приводит к ситуациям "это происходит и сейчас".

Претерит допускает как единичное событие, так и цикл потому, что фокус изначально  на теле события, а конечное состояние может проявиться только в контексте. Поскольку простой перфект основан на претерите (на схеме - вся левая часть в прошлом), то он таким же образом допускает как единичное событие, так и цикл.
Перфектив же задаёт единичный акт/сценарий потому, что конечное состояние, которое задано явно и имеет фокус (будучи последним), неразрывно тянется до момента "сейчас" (реального или внутри нарратива).


----------



## Sobakus

IlyaTretyakov said:


> Sorry, but that's wrong. If someone says "I've been reparing my bike", *we just don't know* whether his bike is ready to use or not. It may be ready or it may not. The focus is that the result(unintended side effect) comes from the action itself; _my hands are dirty because I've been reparing my bike. When Dave saw me I wasn't running, but I was out of breath because I had been running. _


I suggest you stop twisting and misinterpreting my messages at every turn in order to disagree. "In fact such a reply is *as often* made by someone who's not done repairing their bike" means that sometimes, the bike is ready and sometimes it's not – *we just don't know.* But the action is presented as progressive, freshly ongoing. You're saying the same thing I'm saying, but you're also saying I'm wrong.

The fact that the action expressed by the Present Perfect is completed by the moment of speaking, and not interchangeable with PrPfCont, is exemplified by modifying the same dialogue:

A: Why are your hands so dirty?​B: I've repared my bike! «Я починил велосипед!»​
B's reply refers to a finished action and a fully repaired bike. Technically it's not an answer to A's question – successfully reparing one's bike isn't necessarily a cause of dirty hands. Therefore the full answer would be "I've been repairing my bike and I've successfully repaired it".

We can easily transfer this to studying French:

A: How come you understand this French film?​B1: I've studied French! (At some time in the past – I'm *not* studying it right now)​B2: I've been studying French! (The action is presented as ongoing during the relevant timeframe, which here is unspecified).​
We can then extend the test further:

A: How come you understand this French film?​B1: I've studied French!​A: Are you still studying it?​B1: No, that was a long time ago, but I still remember a few things.​​A: How come you understand this French film?​B2: I've been studying French!​A: Are you still studying it?​B2: I love it – why would I stop?​
The following dialogue is clearly impossible:

B0: I've been studying French!​A: Are you still studying it?​B0: No, I'm not.​
I will suggest that the relation between the PrPfCont and the moment of speaking is similar to that between that and the Present Continuous. It's generally true that an action expressed in the PrCont is ongoing at the moment of speaking, but it's technically not true in one of its most common uses, namely to express the future. This, I suggest, is a pragmatic interpretation of just the same sort as in our case – if the hearer receives a message that an action that clearly isn't ongoing is ongoing, they adjust the interpretation to understand that it's about to be ongoing, and the speaker is referring to its preparatory phase which _is_ ongoing at the moment of speaking. With PrPfCont it's the action cooldown phase that is understood as ongoing instead.


----------



## pimlicodude

But I've been repairing (not *reparing) my bike doesn't say anything about whether the action is likely to continue. It just means that that is what you were in the middle of recently (before someone walked in or just very recently). Yes, there is a difference with "I've repaired my bike", which sounds like the bike is now fixed. But as the professor in the video said, there are some verbs where these are interchangeable. "I've lived in Moscow for three years" = "I've been living in Moscow for three years". This is, as someone said, probably because a verb like "repair" proceeds to an end-result, whereas "live" doesn't. "I've lived in Moscow for three years" generally means the same as the continuous equivalent, but there is also the experiential use, listing what you've done in your life, where this will not be the same as the continuous equivalent and will not imply you're still living there. "I've lived in Moscow for 3 years, in Paris for a year, in Capetown for 5 years - I'm basically a rootless cosmopolitan!" 

"I've studied French" = at some point in my life. It is in my list of experiences and knowledge. "I've been studying French" = very recently, up until you walked in, or over the past few weeks (depending on the context). This is like the bike repair example, as the simple and continuous are not equivalents. Studying and learning are not quite the same, as learning implies proceeding to mastery: I've learnt French sounds like you have got somewhere with it. But even though studying may focus more on the process than learning, it is not in the list of the verbs the professor spoke of (speaking, living, working) where the continuous appears to carry no additional nuance.

Maybe you're both agreeing with each other on English grammar, without realising it?


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

Sobakus said:


> A: Why are your hands so dirty?
> B: I've repared my bike! «Я починил велосипед!»


I don't think it's a natural reply. Both the perfect simple and the perfect continuous show us the connection to a certain point (result/consequences). The difference is that while the perfect simple shows us *the result that comes from the action* (usually) *being finished*, the perfect continuous shows us *the result that comes from* (doing) *the action itself*, I'd call it unintended side effect.

Why _are _you out of breath? I've run. I've been running. 
Why are your hands so dirty? I've repaired my bike. I've been repairing my bike. 
If someone says something like, "Hey! Hi! I haven't seen you for years! Where have you been?" the _more natural_ answer would have to be "I've been living in Paris", not "I've lived in Paris".

Now, I'd like to go back to the main point of the discussion.
Adding "for", "since", "how long" shifts the focus _from _the result _to _the duration with *both *the perfect continuous _and the perfect simple_.

I*'ve studied* English every day for two years already. (I *still *study it every day) 
I*'ve been studying* for two hours already. I'm so tired, I think I need a break. (I'm still studying *or *have just stopped) 

И Perfect Simple, и Perfect Continuous (_with _"for", "since") могут означать что действие; 1) все еще длится, 2) недавно закончилось. It goes the same way with verbs, such as "to work", "to live", "to teach", "to study", "to speak" and I suppose there are much more of them.
*But *I wouldn't say "I've read this book for a week" even though it wouldn't mean that I've finished it, I'd prefer "I've been reading...".


----------



## Sobakus

IlyaTretyakov said:


> I don't think it's a natural reply.


Neither do I think it's a natural reply:


Sobakus said:


> Technically it's not an answer to A's question


Everything you say after that is restating and expanding on what I said.


IlyaTretyakov said:


> Adding "for", "since", "how long" shifts the focus _from _the result _to _the duration with *both *the perfect continuous _and the perfect simple_.
> 
> I*'ve studied* English every day for two years already. (I *still *study it every day)
> I*'ve been studying* for two hours already. I'm so tired, I think I need a break. (I'm still studying *or *have just stopped)


You're talking past me. Comment on the examples I provided in my previous reply. Add "for two years" to my examples and you will see that this changes nothing.


IlyaTretyakov said:


> *But *I wouldn't say "I've read this book for a week" even though it wouldn't mean that I've finished it, I'd prefer "I've been reading...".


You're confusing finishing the book with finishing the action of reading the book. To express that you've finished the book in English you need to use the verb 'to finish'. "I've read this book for a week" expresses the fact that the action of reading this book for a week has been completed by the time of speaking. "I've been reading this book for a week" expresses that it's still ongoing, in progress. Just as in my examples in the previous reply, it would be nonsensical to ask "Are you still reading it?" in response to this. This shows that the two tenses mean two different things and are not interchangeable.


----------



## Sobakus

pimlicodude said:


> But as the professor in the video said, there are some verbs where these are interchangeable. "I've lived in Moscow for three years" = "I've been living in Moscow for three years".


They're pragmatically interchangeable in a very specific context, namely when that context makes it clear that the speaker still lives in Moscow. In other contexts they're not interchangeable, as I've shown over and over. In all contexts they have different meanings; it's when the difference is made redundant by the context when they become interchangeable.


pimlicodude said:


> Maybe you're both agreeing with each other on English grammar, without realising it?


We're agreeing on the facts of the language, but the reason why IlyaTretyakov has decided to resurrect a 6 year dead thread was to correct Vadim K's incorrect generalisation, and in the process made an equally incorrect generalisation, that I in turn corrected. Now Ilya is busying himself with twisting my replies and skipping 4/5 of what I write in an effort to make it look like their generalisation was correct.


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

Sobakus said:


> We're agreeing on the facts of the language, but the reason why IlyaTretyakov has decided to resurrect a 6 year dead thread was to correct Vadim K's incorrect generalisation, *and in the process made an equally incorrect generalisation*, that I in turn corrected.


Nope, sorry. Neither did I make incorrect generalisation, nor did you correct me. Please, read carefully next time before writing. I did _not _say that there's no difference between the perfect simple and the perfect continuous. I've already explained it above. You, Sobakus, have made several mistakes of interpreting the perfect simple, having said the same thing several times:


Sobakus said:


> Уверяю вас, что Present *Perfect* обозначает *законченный* период времени



This is simply incorrect. I just don't want anybody to learn that incorrect explanation. Please, remember about the passive voice, in which it's unusual to put "being" after "been", but the point remains the same (most of the time).

That's a bicycle factory. Bicycles_ have been made_ there since 1971. - this sentence just doesn't tell us whether they will stop making them and there's no need to say _"have been being made"_ to show that they still make them.
The perfect simple is *un*finished *period *of time even if we're talking about life experience.

My father died when I was young. I never met him. (I*'ve* never met him)
My father has written many books. (I know he's still alive)
Mozart wrote more than 600 pieces of music. (_not_ has written)
Pimlicodude and I have corrected you several times, and you have noticed that, but you are still persisting. That's not very professional.


----------



## nizzebro

IlyaTretyakov said:


> The perfect simple is *un*finished *period *of time even if we're talking about life experience.
> 
> My father died when I was young. I never met him. (I*'ve* never met him)
> My father has written many books. (I know he's still alive)
> Mozart wrote more than 600 pieces of music. (_not_ has written)



You are right, but I feel like the problem in your and Sobakus's dispute which leads to misunderstanding is in the terminology used.
"Unfinished period of time" itself sounds paradoxical. What is it intended to mean?

Your example above shows that Perfect is strongly subject-oriented (as well as English in general, as a language).
Perfect tells about the current state of the subject in terms of their past involvement into a certain action.
As for the action itself (process, state - no matter), for the simple perfect form, whether it is logically completed or not is the matter of the verb's lexis (e.g. "to study" versus an accomplishment like "to cross") and the context (e.g. adverbials like "many times before" which turn the action into a loop, where each act is complete but the whole cycle is not). Not so different from the Simple - which form is part of the Perfect's compound and stands there for the past action.

In this sense, you are right; whether the Perfect tells about a finished action, it depends. But, since the Perfect operates with separate tense layers, representing a period of time in the past as viewed from the present, that very_ referred _period is over - even though the process/state can appear as continuing, as in Pimlicodude's example "I've studied Latin for two years" - or, even more evident "I've known that for a long time" - which is caused by that the verb is stative: it has an inertia as it is not associated with completion.

As for the perfect continuous, the progressive flow, which it refers, can stretch itself to any length, so it is natural for the tail of the process to appear in the present time (but that still depends on the verb's stem and context). Either way, the observer is looking at that flow from outside - not from inside that flow (as in the Past Cont. or Imperfect). From the present time, one refers to a particular section of that flow in the past - and only that section. But whether that flow was stopped or not, is about the nature of action - a sum of the verb's  lexis, context and pragmatics which brings up the effect of prolongation. The only verbal form where the action is guaranteed to be logically finished, is Perfective, where transition to another state is the essence of the verb.


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

nizzebro said:


> You are right, but I feel like the problem in your and Sobakus's dispute which leads to misunderstanding is in the terminology used.
> "Unfinished period of time" itself sounds paradoxical. What is it intended to mean?


Nizzebro, I agree with what you're saying.

But the problem is not only in the terminology. Sobakus said that the perfect simple shows the action that is finished while the perfect continuous necessarily shows that the action is still going on. *That *is the main problem, not only terminology.


Sobakus said:


> *Present* Perfect Continuous означает что действие всё ещё длится в том же смысле, что Present Continuous означает то же самое. Эту интерпретацию можно победить прагматически, но без дальнейшего контекста слушающий поймёт, что говорящий _I've been living in Paris_ до сих пор живёт в Париже; _*I've lived in Paris*_* умалчивает слушающему об этом.*


- it is simply a big mistake.

Both the perfect simple *and the perfect continuous* (_with _"for", "since") may imply that;
1) the action is still going on/goes on,
2) the action has recently/just stopped.
It goes the same way with verbs, such as "to work", "to live", "to teach", "to study", "to speak" and I suppose there are much more of them.





_"a period of time that continues until now" = *un*finished *period *of time.


_
English Grammar in Use, Cambridge, by Raymond Murphy, unit 14, B, Unit 16, A


----------



## pimlicodude

IlyaTretyakov said:


> But the problem is not only in the terminology. Sobakus said that the perfect simple shows the action that is finished while the perfect continuous necessarily shows that the action is still going on. *That *is the main problem, not only terminology.



It's difficult to boil down a confused thread into one sentence. If - IF - that is the argument Sobakus was making, then the perfect simply does not show the action is finished, and the perfect continuous does not show the action is still going on. Not necessarily.  But he might argue that was not his argument. I don't think this discussion is productive any longer, as it has become tetchy.


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

pimlicodude said:


> If - IF - that is the argument Sobakus was making, then the perfect simply does not show the action is finished, and the perfect continuous does not show the action is still going on. Not necessarily.  But he might argue that was not his argument



#26



Sobakus said:


> *Present* Perfect Continuous означает что действие всё ещё длится в том же смысле, что Present Continuous означает то же самое. Эту интерпретацию можно победить прагматически, но без дальнейшего контекста слушающий поймёт, что говорящий _I've been living in Paris_ до сих пор живёт в Париже; _*I've lived in Paris*_* умалчивает слушающему об этом*.


----------



## pimlicodude

I've been living in Paris for three years = you're still there
I've lived in Paris for three years= can also mean you're still there.

I've lived in Paris and in Rome and in Germany = can just be a list of your experiences

But using the verb "lived" obscures the thing, as, just as Ilya's professor said, "have lived" is unusual, belonging to a set of verbs where the continuous and the simple are often identical. 

How long have you lived in London? I've lived in London for three years now and would never live anywhere else , I love it so much.


----------



## pimlicodude

pimlicodude said:


> I've been living in Paris for three years = you're still there
> I've lived in Paris for three years= can also mean you're still there.
> 
> I've lived in Paris and in Rome and in Germany = can just be a list of your experiences
> 
> But using the verb "lived" obscures the thing, as, just as Ilya's professor said, "have lived" is unusual, belong to a set of verbs where the continuous and the simple after often identical.
> 
> How long have you lived in London? I've lived in London for three years now and would never live anywhere else , I love it so much.


A lot of it does depend, however, on surrounding words. I've lived in London for three years NOW, etc. Much as the aspects of Russian verbs are often determined by the adverbs used with them.


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

pimlicodude said:


> I've lived in Paris and in Rome and in Germany = can just be a list of your experiences


Some interesting examples that I've found:

A: Have you ever lived in a foreign country?
B: Yes, I*'ve lived* in Austria. I *lived *there for ten years. (_not _I've lived there for ten years)

A: Hey! Hi! I haven't seen you for years! Where have you been?
B: _(B has just arrived in Sweden)_ I*'ve been living* in Paris. (_not _I've lived in Paris)


----------



## pimlicodude

IlyaTretyakov said:


> Some interesting examples that I've found:
> 
> A: Have you ever lived in a foreign country?
> B: Yes, I*'ve lived* in Austria. I *lived *there for ten years. (_not _I've lived there for ten years)
> 
> A: Hey! Hi! I haven't seen you for years! Where have you been?
> B: _(B has just arrived in Sweden)_ I*'ve been living* in Paris. (_not _I've lived in Paris)


Yes, normally with a time limit "for ten years" you would have the preterite. But particularly in a *longer* list of experiences, you can have the length of time in there. Maybe it's rarer, but it is found. I've lived in Saudi for three years, Jordan for two years and I've spent a year in Kuwait. This has got to be experiential - a bucket list of things you've done. It is *much, much more* common for "I have lived in America for X years" to mean that you are still living there.


----------



## pimlicodude

Here is a post that makes the experiential point (most native speakers say it is not possible, but it is -- only (??) in a list of experiences, I think?):
I have lived in Munich ....


----------



## nizzebro

As I understand, in the example with Austria, what happens is exactly refocusing: from his current "possessing" that experience, where the whole past is embraced -  to that particular past time stretch, as it is. Otherwise, we get a reduplication -  as if that person banging on about that his current  "possession of past experience" twice.
"I*'*ve been living in Paris." -  just echoes the idea of "all these years", accenting on that all that time stretch was occupied by his residing in Paris.


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

pimlicodude said:


> Yes, normally with a time limit "for ten years" you would have the preterite. But particularly in a *longer* list of experiences, you can have the length of time in there. Maybe it's rarer, but it is found. I've lived in Saudi for three years, Jordan for two years and I've spent a year in Kuwait. This has got to be experiential - a bucket list of things you've done. It is *much, much more* common for "I have lived in America for X years" to mean that you are still living there.


Yeah, I've bumped into such sentences several times. 
I've played this game for 47 hours. - It doesn't mean that you started exactly 47 hours ago, you may have started years ago, but the total amount of time you've spent playing the game is 47 hours. 

_But _out of context the perfect simple + a period of time shows that you're still doing/still do it.


pimlicodude said:


> It is *much, much more* common for "I have lived in America for X years" to mean that *you are still living there*.


I*'ve studied* English every day for two years already. _(I *still *study it every day) _


----------



## nizzebro

IlyaTretyakov said:


> _But _out of context the perfect simple + a period of time shows that you're still doing/still do it.


It needs to be stressed that it is not just a period of time, but a period of time marked by "for" - which itself presupposes that the lexical category of the verb is 'activity' or 'state', not accomplishment. "I've lost 15 pounds in 4 weeks." also goes with a period of time. Besides that, I'm not sure if  e.g. "I've followed him for a while." necessarily means that the subject still does that.

And, what does it mean, "out of context"? A short sentence itself makes a context - it is finalized with the period sign at the end - real or imaginary, which also contributes to the final picture - and, to consider such case as "default" would be a subjective approach. This is the key problem: as soon as we need to formulate the essence of a certain core element, such as a verbal form, we need to get rid of everything extra, which is secondary in respect to that form - but, there is always at least the verb's stem semantics and the mentioned fleshing into a phrase, both preventing us from abstracting and concentrating on the underlying "skeleton".


----------



## IlyaTretyakov

nizzebro said:


> And, what does it mean, "out of context"? A short sentence itself makes a context - it is finalized with the period sign at the end - real or imaginary, which also contributes to the final picture - and, to consider such case as "default" would be a subjective approach. This is the key problem: as soon as we need to formulate the essence of a certain core element, such as a verbal form, we need to get rid of everything extra, which is secondary in respect to that form - but, there is always at least the verb's stem semantics and the mentioned fleshing into a phrase, both preventing us from abstracting and concentrating on the underlying "skeleton".


Many native speakers will disagree with you. They always ask about context when explaining grammar.
I'm sorry, I think you're overcomplicating this topic.
At this rate, we will soon attribute the therapeutic properties to the perfect aspect: say ten sentences with the present perfect simple in the morning, and ten with the past perfect continuous in the evening, and you will feel just fine.


----------



## nizzebro

IlyaTretyakov said:


> At this rate, we will soon attribute the therapeutic properties to the perfect aspect: say ten sentences with the present perfect simple in the morning, and ten with the past perfect continuous in the evening, and you will feel just fine.


Why not? The title of this topic suggests that.


----------

